# farmall cub headlight



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

I was playing with my new toy I received for x- mas and there was a switch on the right driving side headlight that had a knob that when u turned it it made that light turn red or u can have it to where it would be a while light.... ? Does anyone know what that is all about and what was the purpose ? I am new to the farmall cub and do not know much about them so If i seem kinda dumb about this thats why. I only have 2 old tractors that I received lately and im trying to find out as much about these as possible...


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

that should be a rear facing light while on the road u used the red lens as a tail light and in the feild you flipped the red lens down and had a work light


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:ditto: Like bears said work/tail-light. Consider yourself lucky, most of those lights have gotten broken or lost!:thumbsup:


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

Thank you both for letting me know ... Weird thing is that the light is on the front lights... not sure why but I guess I will have to move it where it should be... Do they sell these lights now ? I ask because if something happens to it I would like to replace it incase a bulb blows or something.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

The bulbs are replaceable, you should be able to get one at an auto parts store that caters to antique auto buffs. Take the old bulb with you when you go.


----------



## farmall1 (Dec 21, 2004)

ok I will do that...


----------

